# Larousse Gastronomique question



## ebt (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey all,

I am not sure if this is the right place to post this but I just got a first American edition of this fine book and it is signed, however I am not able to figure out who signed it and if they are of any importance to the book.

here are some pictures





any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tylerm713 (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm not sure who that might be. It's definitely not the author (Prosper Montagne), nor does it appear to be one of the American editors. Best guess would be previous owner. Whoever it is has a beautiful signature, and either is extremely consistent, which is rare with such an imbellished signature, or it was done by a stamp.


----------

